# Anregungen für Mailverwaltung gesucht

## Jimini

Aloha.

Ich suche zur Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit, meine Mails zu archivieren. 

Speicherort der Mails soll mein Fileserver sein, den ich rein über SSH bediene. Ein erster Ansatz war, die Mails von allen Postfächern mit Fetchmail abzuholen und sie dann an Procmail weiterzureichen, wo sie nach Kategorien gefiltert werden. Wenn ich Mails aus diesem Bestand einsehen will, mache ich das mit Mutt. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das eine optimale Lösung ist. Zur Zeit habe ich in meinem Homeverzeichnis das Verzeichnis "Mail", welches die Mailboxen (also große Textdateien, die die hierin liegenden Mails beinhalten) beherbergt. Praktischer wäre es, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, die Mailboxen als Ordner festzulegen, worin jede Mail in einer einzigen Textdatei läge.

Ansatz #2: auf meinen "Arbeitsrechnern" habe ich ein Verzeichnis des Fileservers mittels NFS-Freigabe gemountet. Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht, das Arbeitsverzeichnis von Thunderbird einfach hierhin zu linken, so dass alle Rechner zuhause immer den gleichen Emailbestand haben. Jetzt wo ich dieses Gedankenspiel niederschreibe, klingt das für mich irre praktisch.

Hat jemand schon mal dieses "Problem" gehabt? Ich bin für Anregungen aller Art dankbar :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## misterjack

IMAP?

----------

## Jimini

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> IMAP?

 

Alle von mir genutzten Postfächer haben Beschränkungen, was entweder Speicherplatz und/oder Anzahl der Mails angeht, von daher müsste ich die Mails schon bei mir lokal halten.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Max Steel

Naja gibt trotzdem die Möglichkeit einen lokalen MAil-Server aufsetzen und diesen auch oder explizit über IMAP laufen zu lassen.

Ein Stichwort wäre cyrus ein weiterer maildaemon.

Das ist bei uns am Laufen. als vollwertiger Mail-Server allerdings.

----------

## Jimini

Du meinst also, dass der Fileserver die Mails aus den Postfächern fischt und dann mittels Cyrus meinen Rechnern zur Verfügung stellt?

Bei der Gelegenheit merke ich, dass ich mich mal mit IMAP beschäftigen sollte.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Zur Zeit habe ich in meinem Homeverzeichnis das Verzeichnis "Mail", welches die Mailboxen (also große Textdateien, die die hierin liegenden Mails beinhalten) beherbergt. Praktischer wäre es, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, die Mailboxen als Ordner festzulegen, worin jede Mail in einer einzigen Textdatei läge.

 

Du benutzt wahrscheinlich MBox. Die meisten Programme verstehen auch das Maildir Format. Letzteres Speicher die Daten in einzelne Dateien ab.

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Ansatz #2: auf meinen "Arbeitsrechnern" habe ich ein Verzeichnis des Fileservers mittels NFS-Freigabe gemountet. Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht, das Arbeitsverzeichnis von Thunderbird einfach hierhin zu linken, so dass alle Rechner zuhause immer den gleichen Emailbestand haben. Jetzt wo ich dieses Gedankenspiel niederschreibe, klingt das für mich irre praktisch.

 

In diesem Fall würde ich auch IMAP empfehlen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## cryptosteve

Wer einmal IMAP auf Maildir-Basis probiert hat, will wohl nichts anderes mehr.  :Smile: 

----------

## jodel

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Wer einmal IMAP auf Maildir-Basis probiert hat, will wohl nichts anderes mehr. 

 

da stimme ich zu. Ich synchronisiere Mails von meinem IMAP server mit   net-mail/offlineimap  in einem cronjob alle 5 minuten.

----------

## tazinblack

 *jodel wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   Wer einmal IMAP auf Maildir-Basis probiert hat, will wohl nichts anderes mehr.  
> 
> da stimme ich zu. Ich synchronisiere Mails von meinem IMAP server mit   net-mail/offlineimap  in einem cronjob alle 5 minuten.

 

Da ich keine Beschränkung mehr habe, welche mich z.Zt. irgendwie einschränkt mache ich nur IMAP zum Mailserver.

Aber wenn ich das Problem hätte würde ich das wohl ähnlich machen.

Also : $IMAP_auf_Maildir_Basis++

----------

## Jimini

Besten Dank, das klingt schonmal sehr praktisch. Ich bin nur noch am grübeln, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, dass der Fileserver die Mails ausliefert, da es mir primär um eine möglichst übersichtliche Verwaltung aller abgerufenen Mails geht. Da der Fileserver bei mir zuhause steht und ich über eine äußerst schmale Internetanbindung verfüge, lohnt es sich nicht, die Mails vom Fileserver nach "außen" (Laptop, Rechner auf der Arbeit etc) auszuliefern - außer ich rufe dann nur kleine Mails ab (und nicht die Uninewsletter mit MB-großen PDFs im Anhang...). 

Da aber bald ein Umzug ins Haus steht und eine dickere Leitung winkt, werde ich mich dann nochmal darum kümmern, bis dahin werde ich das Ganze wohl mit Thunderbird auf NFS überbrücken.

Dennoch vielen Dank, die Vorschläge sind angekommen :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

wenn du wirklich das mbox-Format benutzt, dann wäre ich mit dem Einbinden über NFS vorsichtig, da Thunderbird dann immer eine große Datei öffnen muss. Da du nur eine gringe Anbindung hast, könnte das wirklich lange dauern.

Ich würde dir auch zu IMAP raten, zumal du bei allen gängigen Mailprogrammen einstellen kannst, ob Anhänge sofort mit geladen werden oder nicht. Die große PDF im Anhang würde deine Leitung erstmal nicht belasten. Wenn du eh überall Linux einsetzt, ist der Tipp von jodel mit offlineimap nicht schlecht. Das Programm ist wirklich einen Blick wert.

Bisher noch nicht angesprochen: Du könntest ein kleines Webinterface einrichten, so dass du von überall im Notfall auf deine Mails zugreifen könntest.

MfG

Keep

----------

## Jimini

Die NFS-Shares werden bei mir nur im lokalen Netz gemountet, wenn ich also beispielsweise mit dem Laptop unterwegs bin, nutzt Thunderbird (da das Thunderbird vom Fileserver in dem Fall dann ja nicht zur Verfügung steht) das normale Verzeichnis.

Dennoch werde ich mir in Bälde mal offlineimap ansehen, aber zunächst scheint Thunderbird im LAN sehr gut zu laufen, mal schauen, wie sich das auf Dauer bewährt. Zumindest war es verhältnismäßig einfach umzusetzen und ich kann z.B. die Mails direkt mit Thunderbird verwalten, einfacher dürfte es sicherlich nicht gehen. 

Der Tipp mit dem Webinterface ist interessant, scheitert aber leider an meinen begrenzten Fähigkeiten ;)

MfG Jimini

----------

